# Rusty bolts



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

On our BMW X3, there are a few bolts under the bonnet where the heads are rusted. As there are quite a few, it does not look great.

Any tips on how i can remove the rust from the bolt heads without removing them?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Have a look at bilt hamber products, deox gel will do the job.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I cheated a bit. I removed a few and put them in acid wheel cleaner then zinc primered them.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Remove any flakes/rust with a fine wire brush.

Paint over them with Bilt Hamber Hydrate 80.
Then top coat with colour to match.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

When you say "bolts", do you mean the trim fixings, or those on the engine/ancillaries etc?


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

slim_boy_fat said:


> When you say "bolts", do you mean the trim fixings, or those on the engine/ancillaries etc?


Both.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Black hammerite direct to rust and a small paint brush like the ones you get down the hobby isle, get a multi pack then you can use the fine ones for stone chips should you need to, any time I work on the car the hammerite and a brush comes out and I touch anything rusty up,


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

E60525d said:


> Both.


Trim parts, replace imho - they're general cheap enough. For engine ancillaries how about a Dremel with a flexible extension and small wire brush(s), then lacquer?


----------



## Droppedit (Dec 2, 2017)

As above, clean off with a rotary tool with a wire brush head, then how about just using a black paint pen to 'touch up' the bolt heads?

Hi All BTW! 1st post after long time lurker!


----------

